# Lenovo G50-45 windows 7 drivers



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

I just downgraded my new laptop from windows 10 to 7 and I'm missing a few drivers and I don't know what they correspond to or I can't find them on the Lenovo website. They are 
PCI Encryption/Decryption Controller
SM Bus Controller
Universal Serial Bus Controller
USB2.0-CRW

If anyone could point me in the right direction with a link that'll be great thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can get the chipset drivers for your laptop from here: G50 45 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Do I just download every single one? Because I'm not sure which driver corresponds to which yellow exclamation mark.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> You can get the chipset drivers


 This is the first one in the list: Intel Trusted Execution Engine Interface (TXE) Driver for Windows 7 (64-bit) - Lenovo G40-30, G50-30 - Lenovo Support (US) And the others should Just be the *Chipset* driver. Intel Chipset Driver for Windows 7 (64-bit) - Lenovo G40-30, G50-30 - Lenovo Support (US)
If you need anything else, you can download the* Card Reade*r: Realtek Card Reader Driver for Windows 7 (64-bit) - Lenovo G40-80, G50-80, G50-80 Touch - Lenovo Support (US)
*Camera Driver* and *BlueTooth*: G50 45 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestions however, 
after running the TXE Driver on your list, an error came up: _Unable to execute file: c:\drivers\Intel Trusted Execution Engine Interface (TXE) Driver\Setup.exe 
ShellExecuteEx failed; code 2. The system cannot find the file specified._ 

and after running the Chipset driver, an error also came up: _This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software. Setup will exit._


Man and I thought installing drivers was easy :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have installed Windows 7 64 bit it should have worked. If you installed 32 bit Windows, you will have to search for it on Google


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine is definitely 64-bit. I've even tried downloading https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24892/Intel-TXE-Intel-Trusted-Execution-Engine-driver-for-NUC5PGY-NUC5-x-PY this driver. Whenever I open the SetupTXE.exe, it opens and error comes up saying the program ended prematurely because _This platform is not supported_. It comes with an error log though, is that helpful?

I've restarted my laptop too. Any other suggestions?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Contact Lenovo support https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/contactus


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good news, I installed Beema AMD VGA driver from this link: Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo G Series laptops :: G50 45 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo Support (US)

and it fixed 
SM Bus Controller
Universal Serial Bus Controller
USB2.0-CRW

Just still don't know what the PCI Encryption/Decryption controller driver is or how to fix it.


----------

